# Any TS near Philadelphia??



## Paulamurf (Mar 12, 2006)

I have to go to a conference in Philly in June, would like to bring the family - are there any TS that are close??

TIA

Paula


----------



## Kilby5924 (Mar 12, 2006)

The closest  TS is about 1 hour away in Atlantic City. Fairway villas right out side AC. There are a couple other TS in Atlantic City but a little longer ride.
Sheldon


----------



## JeffW (Mar 13, 2006)

In PA you also have Hershey and all of the Shawnee resorts, but they're 2+ hours away.

Jeff


----------



## rtasket (Mar 13, 2006)

*Pocono timeshares*

In the opposite direction you'll find resorts in the Pocono Moutains. Further drive, though. Split Rock has good reviews. http://www.splitrockresort.com/directions.php


----------

